# out of touch for a while



## shadetree_1 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll be in and out of touch, Sunday Linda fell and broke her hip so we are at hospital for surgery today.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2014)

Bummer- take care!!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 5, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> I'll be in and out of touch, Sunday Linda fell and broke her hip so we are at hospital for surgery today.


Hope y'all get everything straight and that she feels better.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh man...sorry to hear that. Sending get well thoughts your way...


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Oooh, that hurts! Prayers your way.. take care


----------



## Tclem (Aug 5, 2014)

Hope all goes well bud


----------



## Sprung (Aug 5, 2014)

I just saw you post this elsewhere and commented there - but I'll say it here too. I'll be praying for a successful surgery and speedy recovery for Linda. Hope and pray that all goes well.


----------



## SENC (Aug 5, 2014)

Crap! When it rains it pours. Sorry to here this, Joe. Will be thinking about both of you and have you in my prayers.


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Joe, I hope she recovers well !!!!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2014)

Sure hate to hear this. We'll keep you guys in our thoughts & prayers. Chuck


----------



## Patrude (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that, hoping for a speedy recovery


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2014)

Damn. After all y'all have been through. I'm sorry to hear it Joe. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 5, 2014)

Sending all my best thoughts for a speedy recovery. Please wish her well for me.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sitting here waiting for her to come back from surgery, poor little thing has been through so much since the transplant it makes me want to cry, but not her, she just keeps going, it will take 6-8 weeks before she can walk again but she never lets this sh** get her down she's tougher than I am by a damn site, never seen her cry yet even through all the pain she has had to go through wish I had that kind of moxie! Toughest lady I've ever seen! Thank God she's mine!

Reactions: Like 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts man and I'll be praying for a speedy recovery


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 6, 2014)

Saying a prayer buddy. I'll bet she slipped on all that ice you have out there. You better move somewhere warmer. Gary


----------



## brown down (Aug 6, 2014)

Man joe I am soo sorry this happened. wishing her a speedy and problem free recovery!


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 6, 2014)

Best wishes and I hope she has a speedy recovery!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 6, 2014)

Prayers for the both of you. Hate to hear this. My grandfather broke his hip a few years ago, and even with lots of heart (and numerous other health) problems, bounced right back with some physical therapy.


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 6, 2014)

That is a real bummer Joe, after going through so much already. Linda is a tough cajun, she will be alright. You hang in there Joe. Thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

Cajuns are always the toughest 


ironman123 said:


> That is a real bummer Joe, after going through so much already. Linda is a tough cajun, she will be alright. You hang in there Joe. Thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Surgery went well and fast, not a complicated break they put a rod in the femur and a couple of screws in the hip, now she just needs time to mend.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 6, 2014)

Good news! I had all the family praying for her. 


shadetree_1 said:


> Surgery went well and fast, not a complicated break they put a rod in the femur and a couple of screws in the hip, now she just needs time to mend.


----------



## BarbS (Aug 6, 2014)

Life can sure throw curve balls. Hoping you are both doing better and gaining strength from each other!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 6, 2014)

Very best wishes to Linda and to you, Joe.

Like you, I've got a special lady who's made of strong stuff. When she gets ill it can be a real challenge for me to meet it with the same fortitude and strength of character that she has -- mostly I keep it together because I'd be no bloody use to her at all if I didn't.

Here's hoping for a smooth recovery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bluedot (Aug 6, 2014)

Hoping the recovery is speedy and happier days are ahead!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 6, 2014)

Good to hear it wasn't a bad break. But even still...a break is break. Thinkin of ya today. I was wondering how it went.
Hope she has a speedy recovery and wish you both good wishes.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 6, 2014)

I just saw this, glad to hear that all went well with the surgery. Wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2014)

Joe - Sorry to hear about Linda. Wishing her a speedy recovery. If she's half as tough as you she'll be fine.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 8, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Joe - Sorry to hear about Linda. Wishing her a speedy recovery. If she's half as tough as you she'll be fine.



She will be ok in time, she is tougher than I am and meaner and probably smarter also so how she has put up with me for 38 years I'll never know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

